# Möglichst einfach Bilderbereich durch anderen ersetzen



## Nusskati (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich habe eine Serie mit Bildern, die ich bearbeiten muss, leider kenne ich mich mit PS kaum aus.
Bei den Bildern ist das Problem, dass sie vor einem weißen Hintergrund gemacht wurden, unten sieht man einen Teil Fußboden und dann kommt ein weißes
Tuch, auf dem die Personen stehen.
Ich suche nun eine Möglichkeit diesen unteren Bereich möglichst einfach und schnell an den weißen Hintergrund anzugleichen.
Ich habe schon Fläche füllen und inhaltsbasiert ausprobiert, dabei werden aber leider auch die Personen kopiert.

Über eure Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!
Das Bild hänge ich an, ich musste nur die Gesichter übermalen.

LG Nusskati


----------



## Technipion (16. Juli 2018)

Nusskati hat gesagt.:


> Ich suche nun eine Möglichkeit diesen unteren Bereich möglichst einfach und schnell an den weißen Hintergrund anzugleichen.


Wie genau soll ich das jetzt verstehen? Willst du das Tuch im Hintergrund auf den Boden verlängern? Oder möchtest du grundsätzlich, dass alles außer den Personen weiß ist? Dann wäre das Stichwort hier _freistellen_.
Es gibt dazu wahrscheinlich auch Spezialtools, allerdings bin ich kein PS Experte (ich arbeite eher mit GIMP). Aber ich vermute mal das einfachste für dich wird sein, mit dem Freihand-Tool die Umrisse der Personen nachzuzeichnen und dann die ausgewählten Personen in einem neuen Bild vor einem weißen Hintergrund einzufügen.

Mit Google findest du aber hunderte Tipps zum Freistellen in PS 

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Nusskati (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo, Freistellen ist, glaube ich, nicht die Lösung, die ich suche. 
Ich möchte den Hintergrund nach unten auf den Boden verlängern. 
Wenn ich die Personen frei stelle fehlt der Farbverlauf des Hintergrundes und das Freistellen der Personen dauert zu lange und sieht nicht schön aus. Auf manchen der Bilder sind 15 Personen drauf, das dauert zu lange.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juli 2018)

Du wirst zwangsläufig freistellen müssen. Deine Aufgabenstellung verlangt, dass du Photoshop in irgendeiner Weise sagst, was genau Hintergrund ist und was genau Vordergund ist. Das nennt sich Freistellen. Erst nach dem Freistellen kannst du den Hintergrund austauschen (oder wie du es formulierst: verlängern).
Leider hast du dir die enorme Arbeit selbst eingebrockt durch den ziemlich unbrauchbaren Hintergrund beim Fotografieren. Und die transparenten Tütüs machen es auch nicht leichter.
Auch das Absperrband im rechten unteren Bereich lässt sich überhaupt nicht mehr vom Hintergrund des Bodens unterscheiden.
Da ist VIEL Handarbeit gefragt und eine "Klick mal schnell hier" Lösung gibt es nicht, sorry.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juli 2018)

Etwas Zeit und Arbeit könntest Du Dir sparen wenn Du nur den unteren Bereich der Personen welcher ersteht werden muss freistellst. Aber dann musst Du schon gut im Retuschieren sein damit man nachher die Übergänge im Hintergrund nicht sieht. Den dort sind Verläufe vorhanden bei welchen man fehlretuschen sofort sieht.


----------



## Another (31. Juli 2018)

Im Grunde wurde alles gesagt, aber durch Jan-Frederik kam ich auf noch eine Idee -- kommt drauf an wie die anderen Bilder aussehen, und dann zu den anderen passe. Aber wenn du mit PS eh nicht so gut umgehen kannst, könntest du dir auch Arbeit ersparen indem du den Teil mit dem Boden bei den Bildern komplett weglässt! Schneid einfach die Bilder so aus das man nur die Personen mit dem Hintergrund sieht.

Natürlich ist es auch machbar alles freizustellen und den Hintergrund zum Boden hin zu verlängern. Aber glaube mir, gerade durch Dinge wie einen tranzparenten Rock, 15+ Menschen auf dem Bild, und wer weiß nicht noch welche Hindernisse, wirst du sonst sehr lange daran sitzen, völlig gleich wie gut die PS-Kenntnisse sind. Soll ja auch nach was aussehen.


----------

